# CBSE Board Results To Be Announced



## BBThumbHealer (May 20, 2008)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*www.cbseresults.nic.in/images/bullet.gif 		[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Class XII Exam              Results 2008[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]             - [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]To             be Announced on 21st May 2008 at 08:00 Hrs. IST[/FONT]*
*   ( Chennai, Ajmer and Panchkula regions  )* 

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*www.cbseresults.nic.in/images/bullet.gif 		[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Class XII Exam              Results 2008[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]             - [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]To             be Announced on 23rd May 2008 at 08:00 Hrs. IST[/FONT]*
*   ( Delhi, Guwahati and Allahabad regions  )

* *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*www.cbseresults.nic.in/images/bullet.gif[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  Class X Exam              Results 200[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8             - [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]To             be Announced[/FONT]*


*
*
What percentage are all the digit members expecting those who have appeared for it ?


----------



## dead (May 20, 2008)

80-85 % XII Board ......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

I wonder if Zeeshan Quereshi is online.
He spent too much time on these forums during his exams.
Still, he is too brilliant to get anything below 90.


----------



## ancientrites (May 20, 2008)

oooaahh i was excited about my result back in 1994 well at that time i was in muscat and i came down to india for my vacation.My dad phoned me and said well done you got 58%.Honestly even i couldnt believe as i had done miserably in economics.oh well its past.cbse board results are very crunchy and nail biting finish


----------



## xbonez (May 20, 2008)

XII boards CBSE - PCM + comp

expecting 80-85%

@metalhead : zeeshan has ICSCE board i think


----------



## karmanya (May 20, 2008)

I hope I do well, my results will probably come on the 25th, usually class X comes 2 days after XII right?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 20, 2008)

^ hmmm ....


----------



## din (May 20, 2008)

My Family friend's son is there waiting for the results (tomo, hes from Chennai region).

Which website will have the result and details ?


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

*www.cbseresults.nic.in/


----------



## Pathik (May 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I wonder if Zeeshan Quereshi is online.
> He spent too much time on these forums during his exams.
> Still, he is too brilliant to get anything below 90.


And he's going abroad I think. Already got admission.


----------



## phreak0ut (May 20, 2008)

All the best to the students  Treat keliye paise hain na?


----------



## karmanya (May 20, 2008)

NAHI... tension naa ley, tere se ley lenge


----------



## eggman (May 20, 2008)

I remember it, two years ago. Really I couldn't sleep the night before.....was so phreaked out.....But anyway got a decent 88%(considering I got 73% in 10th)


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 21, 2008)

My Marks.............
Phy 80
Chem 78
Mat 62 (I m bad at Maths..not my cup of tea  )
Csc 92 ( Was expecting much more)
PhyEd 87


----------



## kalpik (May 21, 2008)

^^ Congrats!


----------



## eggman (May 21, 2008)

@nitish_mythology: Congrats dude!! Good work!!


----------



## Pathik (May 21, 2008)

Congrats nitish. How much did the others get?


----------



## tinku dhar (May 21, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> oooaahh i was excited about my result back in 1994 well at that time i was in muscat and i came down to india for my vacation.My dad phoned me and said well done you got 58%.Honestly even i couldnt believe as i had done miserably in economics.oh well its past.cbse board results are very crunchy and nail biting finish




i know mine gonna be the same case .... waitin ............


----------



## napster007 (May 21, 2008)

i'm **** scared for my results!! they will be out on 23


----------



## tinku dhar (May 21, 2008)

napster007 said:


> i'm **** scared for my results!! they will be out on 23



how much u expect fo dude ? me COMMERCE 55+ no mo  coz my exam was horrible ...


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 21, 2008)

Thanks guys..Even I was scred n dreamed of failing in maths.. 
JUst me posting marks!! Where r other ppl?


----------



## phreak0ut (May 21, 2008)

@nithish- Congrats. Don't get disheartned. It's ok


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

congrats dude


----------



## abhijangda (May 21, 2008)

when is 10th class result is coming.


----------



## anand1 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## techx (May 22, 2008)

tinku dhar said:


> how much u expect fo dude ? me COMMERCE 55+ no mo  coz my exam was horrible ...



Best of luck.......


----------



## gigyaster (May 22, 2008)

abhijangda said:


> when is 10th class result is coming.


atleast someone is thr from 10th. 
According to the CBSE sources, the are expected on the early days of next week.
I'm not expecting anything, I'm having sleepless nights and in this kind of condition digit forum is the best assistance for me.


----------



## nileshgr (May 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> *www.cbseresults.nic.in/


yeah


----------



## xbonez (May 22, 2008)

what time does the result go online?


----------



## pirates1323 (May 22, 2008)

23... seriously cant wait ny more


----------



## xbonez (May 22, 2008)

^^ what time..is it 8am or 5am?


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2008)

^^8 am 

may be not


----------



## gigyaster (May 23, 2008)

DECLARED!!!!!
our school didn't do that well.


----------



## iatb.gourav (May 23, 2008)

Just recovered from the shock of my result ...

A mere 72% (in Science stream).

Anyways ... boards does not matter to me that much ...
Lets see the engineering entrance results ...

BTW guys, I have been selected for CSE (Computer Science and Engineering) in ICFAITECH Bangalore branch ??? Should I go for it?


----------



## Pathik (May 23, 2008)

Yea. Boards don't matter. Just think about the Entrance exam results. Good luck!


----------



## iatb.gourav (May 23, 2008)

^^^ Thanks ...


----------



## abhijangda (May 23, 2008)

gigyaster said:


> atleast someone is thr from 10th.
> According to the CBSE sources, the are expected on the early days of next week.
> I'm not expecting anything, I'm having sleepless nights and in this kind of condition digit forum is the best assistance for me.


how much do you expecting.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> Just recovered from the shock of my result ...
> 
> A mere 72% (in Science stream).
> 
> ...



no way in hell!!!

u nt givin WBJEE???


----------



## iatb.gourav (May 23, 2008)

Ya I am giving WBJEE but I don't want to stay here in West Bengal for studies ... So , WBJEE is a mere formality for me.

And, I am keen only between ICFAITECH Balgalore and Sikkim Manipal (SMU ) ... Still not able to choose either of the two ... Most probably it'll be ICFAI TECH Bangalore.

But, why did you sound so "negative" about it?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

its not that good...but u gave aieee na??wait for the results and then decide..if not..ICFAI is better of the two mentioned


----------



## thepirateboy (May 23, 2008)

sikkim manipal at any time....you would enjoy life there and the jobs are good too....give its entrance you would get selected cause its fees is too high for many


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 24, 2008)

^^^^^sikkim manipal is different from the original manipal...


----------



## iatb.gourav (May 24, 2008)

Amd, I can't wait for the AIEEE results since I've got to pay the admission fees by 15th of June. 
AIEEE results will be out by 7th and the councelling will be after 15th only !!!

And I have given the exam for SMU and hope to clear it too.
My main options are only between ICFAI TECH Bangalore and SMU ...


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 24, 2008)

wbjee is from 12-45 na??..u still at home??


----------



## gigyaster (May 24, 2008)

abhijangda said:


> how much do you expecting.



don't ask that question, because my expectations doesn't match the reality.


Anyways 10th results are on 28th and 29th (mine on 29th because m from guwahati region.

Source


----------



## karmanya (May 24, 2008)

Yay.. my result is coming soon, wierdly though my mum is a lot more nervous than i am.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 24, 2008)

^ that's same story for everyone !


----------



## karmanya (May 24, 2008)

Dhekiye naya indian serial full of drama and emotions. 29th may ko theek subah 8 baje "YARA DE TOTE UD GAYE" sirf cbseresults.nic.in par
Manoranjan Kaa Baap!


----------



## gigyaster (May 24, 2008)

^^
"YARA DE TOTE UD GAYE"
What does the above lines mean?


----------



## vaibhav_tek (May 24, 2008)

Congratulation to all who pass.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 25, 2008)

karmanya said:


> Dhekiye naya indian serial full of drama and emotions. 29th may ko theek subah 8 baje "YARA DE TOTE UD GAYE" sirf cbseresults.nic.in par
> Manoranjan Kaa Baap!


ROFL   

"Yaara de Tote" , what a line man


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 25, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> BTW guys, I have been selected for CSE (Computer Science and Engineering) in ICFAITECH Bangalore branch ??? Should I go for it?



Never join ICFAI!!!! take this as a warning from a person who has been though lot of crap with them. If you don't believe me, do a search on the web and you'll find a lot about ICFAI

All they care about is your money. They have hidden charges, after you make the fees payment, they will come back and tell you that now that you've completed your fees, you've to pay yearly charges of Rs1K-5K!! Wtf?? Why wasn't this told to me before?? who cares to listen? In the end, I had to chuck the entire thing and wasted about 40K and 1year with them! There are students whom they have failed repeatedly because they want to take yearly and examincation charges from them.

Don't take my word for it, do a bit of searching on the net and you'll find more negative than positives about ICFAI!!


----------



## abhijangda (May 26, 2008)

gigyaster said:


> don't ask that question, because my expectations doesn't match the reality.
> 
> 
> Anyways 10th results are on 28th and 29th (mine on 29th because m from guwahati region.
> ...


are u able to sleep easily at night. I am very nervous and all the time i pray from god so that i could get good result.


----------



## neelu09 (May 26, 2008)

abhijangda said:


> are u able to sleep easily at night. I am very nervous and all the time i pray from god so that i could get good result.




I also wasn't able to sleep the night before my 12th board result came on 21st may.....but instead of praying to god i was playing gta


----------



## abhijangda (May 31, 2008)

sorry for late response friends after the result as i was not present in my home. but i get fair marks. these are the marks:
English: 86 (i was expecting just 80)
Science:83 (that's it my one horror comes true, I don't know how could i get 83 marks these are very low)
Maths:94 (that's what i was expecting)
Sst:99 (what's this where is one mark)
It:98 (i think i will get these marks in IT)
So friends all in all I get 460 marks out of 500. This means 92% , that's good.


----------



## eggman (Jun 1, 2008)

^^Woah!!! CONGRATS!!!!Great going dude!!! Amazing marks


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 1, 2008)

eggman said:


> ^^Woah!!! CONGRATS!!!!Great going dude!!! Amazing marks


thanks,  how many did others get.


----------

